# Calling All Coffee Gurus



## baksteen8168 (10/7/15)

My Wife's B-day is coming up and I want to get her some of that "George Clooney"  endorsed coffee. I know that I need a coffee maker to go with it. Any suggestions on a cheap, but good machine?

(please note that this her secondary gift hence the reason for cheapness. I am sending her for a full day Spa package and that is the main gift (in addition to taking her out to a fancy dinner). Looking to spend around the R1500 mark on this)


----------



## Matt (10/7/15)

That George Clooney coffee arent that special capsules designed for there own machines? 

https://www.buynespresso.com/za_en/machines


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/7/15)

Matt said:


> That George Clooney coffee arent that special capsules designed for there own machines?
> 
> https://www.buynespresso.com/za_en/machines



This I do not know. Might be.


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/7/15)

Think I am going to go with the Inissia and the 250 welcome pack?


----------



## moonunit (10/7/15)

Often Nespresso runs a deal where you buy a machine and get free pods with it(around R600). 

I mostly use generic pods for everyday coffee and Nespresso pods for weekends and after a good meal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/7/15)

moonunit said:


> Often Nespresso runs a deal where you buy a machine and get free pods with it(around R600).
> 
> I mostly use generic pods for everyday coffee and Nespresso pods for weekends and after a good meal.
> 
> ...


Will these deals also be on their site?

Where do you get the generic pods from? (can you tell I am new to this pod thing?)


----------



## moonunit (10/7/15)

Spar has some good deals and sometimes onedayonly, but most big grocery stores will have.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/7/15)

moonunit said:


> Spar has some good deals and sometimes onedayonly, but most big grocery stores will have.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks again. Saw the Dolce Gusto now... Like the idea of the milk Pods.... Hmmm. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Raslin (10/7/15)

Nespresso is the best for me. Who knows how long the others will be on the market for.


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/7/15)

Raslin said:


> Nespresso is the best for me. Who knows how long the others will be on the market for.


Do you add your own milk afterwards @Raslin ?


----------



## moonunit (10/7/15)

Yes, you do get models that add milk but they are around R4k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skola (10/7/15)

I got so excited when I read the title of this thread because I love my coffee, and then... nespresso 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/7/15)

moonunit said:


> Yes, you do get models that add milk but they are around R4k
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see that. And I am not spending R4k on a thingy that adds my milk. 

Decided to go with the Dolce Gusto for now. If it is kak, I will just get her a Nespresso a bit later. I like the fact that the Dolce pods are not just coffee and that they are available at stores like PnP.


----------



## Raslin (10/7/15)

@baksteen8168, I have the one that adds the milk. But the ones that come with a separate frothed are just as good.


----------



## moonunit (10/7/15)

What @Raslin said get a milk frother separate, they are really good. Nespresso is here to stay and the coffee selection is huge, not so sure about the Dolce things. Haven't seen any generics for them either.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (10/7/15)

skola said:


> I got so excited when I read the title of this thread because I love my coffee, and then... nespresso


Same Here


----------



## Willyza (10/7/15)

moonunit said:


> Nespresso is here to stay and the coffee selection is huge,


I think its expensive to keep running it ?


----------



## moonunit (10/7/15)

Not too bad, been buying pods at Spar on a buy 1 get 1 free special. So works out to R2.50 for a decent coffee and R5.00-R7.50 for a decent restaurant style coffee. 

The only other major expense is you need a descaling kit every couple hundred cups. Think the kit is R120.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dekardy (10/7/15)

This is my opinion.

Do yourself a favor. Save and buy a bean to cup machine. Delongi perhaps. This is of course if you enjoy drinking a lot of coffee. If you drink a lot of coffee then maintaining a pod machine is expensive regardless. My opinion of a lot of coffee is 10 plus cups a day. I got one of the cheaper Delongi systems and I'm very very happy with it. At one stage I worked out that I would have paid for the machine, compared to a pod system, within three months.


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/7/15)

Thanks for everyone's input. It's much appreciated. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.


----------



## johan (10/7/15)

Don't know if its available in SA, but IMO the 'Gaggia Classic' is a one-time life long investment.


----------



## Genosmate (11/7/15)

I got this one for my wife a while back,never had any issues with it at all.
Now she has one that looks like it came out of a space shuttle (I think the cost was proportionate as well!) and its always giving s**t!
A little over your budget of R1500.00.
http://www.boardmans.co.za/kmix-red-espresso-maker-57627096.html


----------



## kimbo (11/7/15)

http://www.caffeluxe.com/

Got one of these


----------

